# "Nocturne" - A piece I Composed as a Teenager and Re-Worked in my 20s



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Nocturne | Nakulan Bala (bandcamp.com) 

Please let me know what you think.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Sorry, but it wouldn't play at all using my version of *Chrome* (it's outdated).

So I tried using *Firefox*. I could SEE it playing, but there was no sound.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

pianozach said:


> Sorry, but it wouldn't play at all using my version of *Chrome* (it's outdated).
> 
> So I tried using *Firefox*. I could SEE it playing, but there was no sound.


Sorry. I'm not sure what to tell you, I hope you can figure it out, as your thoughts would be welcomed.


----------

